# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Krijimi! Sa vjet më parë?

## Elton80

Sa vjet me pare u krye krijimi?

Ditet tek Zanafilla 1 jane dite 24 oreshe, apo me te gjata? Sa eshte mosha e Tokes?

----------


## Matrix

Une besoj se kane qene dite 24-oreshe dhe ka shume arsye per kete.

Nje arsye eshte se nqs ato do ishin dite shume-shekullore atehere vdekja do kishe ekzistuar ne krijim qe para mekatit te Adamit...

----------


## darwin

pershendetje. Kam disa paqartesi ne lidhje me interpretimin (sigurisht qe ka lidhje me temen!)

_Gjeneza 1:3 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "U bëftë drita!". Dhe drita u bë._

_Gjeneza 1: 5 Dhe Perëndia e quajti dritën "ditë" dhe errësirën "natë". Kështu erdhi mbrëmja e pastaj erdhi mëngjesi: dita e parë._

dhe ditet vijojne:

_Gjeneza 1:16 Perëndia krijoi pastaj  dy ndriçues të mëdhenj: ndriçuesin e madhë për qeverisjen e ditës  dhe ndriçuesin e vogël për qeverisjen e natës; ai krijoi gjithashtu yjet.
17 Dhe Perëndia i vendosi në kupën qiellore për të ndriçuar tokën,
18 për të qeverisur ditën dhe natën dhe për ta ndarë dritën nga errësira. Dhe Perëndia e pa që kjo ishte mirë.
19 Kështu erdhi mbrëmja dhe erdhi mëngjesi: dita e katërt._




Diten e katert u krijua dielli, hena dhe YJET! Kush eshte koncepti "Drita", diten e pare? Kush ishte burimi i kesaj drite ne kete rast? Lexojme qe objektet ndricues referues per token u krijuan *3 dite me vone*.. _Pervec drites elektrike, burim natyror i ndricimit jane vetem yjet, kometat, trupat qiellore._
atehere?!!

Ne rast se kane qene dite 24-oreshe, atehere si jane perllogaritur? 24 ore me sa di une eshte cikli i rrotullimit te tokes rreth vetes nderkohe qe Toka i rrotullohet dhe diellit (365 dite). *Si jane matur 3 24-oreshat e pare, ne rastet e nje mungese totale te diellit si referim?*

----------


## White_Shadow:)

Mesa kaM lexuar une zoti e krijoi universin per 6 dite   .......mirepo ketu ka nje gje se me dite ne nenkuptojme   24 oreshin e rrotullimit te tokes rreth vetes por ketu ku thuhet e ka krijuar per 6 dite nuk e ka llafin per diten qe kuptojme nepor eshte nje koncept i shprehjse qemund ta kuptoje qenia NJEREZORE........

Zotit nuk do ti duheshin 6 dite per te krijuar gjithcka ..........do te mjaftonte vetem nje urdher  BEHU dhe gjithcka do te behesh ............

pra    ne librahyjnor ku thuhet qe u krijua per 6 dite nuk e ka llafni per diten tona................


ja kalofshi mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## episodestory

O Mando Te Drejte Ke Lal.gjashte Dite Me Te Tonat.dhe Jo Se Nuk E Bente Dot Me Pare Ose Per Nje Dite Ose Dy.

----------


## White_Shadow:)

Po mire mo kur e kam patur ndonjehere gabim une :P:P:P:P

ja kalofsh mire e hidh nje sy tek feja apo evolucioni

----------


## Matrix

Per Darwin.

Krijimi i Zotit duhet pare si nje pikture. Ne pikture, artisti mund te vendose bimet, driten dhe ne fund mund te pikturoje diellin, henen etj...
Nga jashte piktures nuk do kishte asnje problem se si drita vjen para diellit. Por nqs do ishe brenda piktures, ti mund te habitesh sepse ekziston pasoja (drita) pa ekzistuar shkaku (dielli), sepse ti i sheh gjerat te vendosura ne kohe.


Keshtu lind pyetja:
Kush eshte shkaku i drites (ne pikture)?
Nga brenda piktures eshte dielli (i pikturuar), por ne realitet eshte piktori.

----------


## darwin

dhe kush eshte shkaku qe ndihmon direkt ne analizen e mirefillte te piktures se drites misterioze? ndonje shtypshkronje qe ka prodhuar librin analizues. 

Ose mbase jemi te pandjeshem dhe nuk arrijme ta shikojme aq mire pikturen.

Gjithsesi piktori, ne castin qe eshte duke u marre me kuadrin ne fjale, eshte i vendosur ne kohe, sepse e percakton ai vete si FILLIMI I KOHERAVE.

dhe njesite matese qe na jane dhene jane DITET (e para, e dyta.. deri te e shtata). Perderisa kam lexuar ne fjalet e tua qe "besoj se kane qene 24-oreshe", atehere sigurisht qe kerkoj ndihme, nese ka ndonje kronometer ne tabllo, meqenese drita qe do te bjere mbi bimesine dhe mjedisin, vjen nga dielli qe do te linde me vone.

Matrix..  "Gjeneza" eshte dicka shume e paqarte qe te flasim pa metafora tani. Nuk mund te kete drite pa nje burim.

----------


## White_Shadow:)

Kuran:-   Ai është i cili krijoi qiejt e tokën brenda gjashtë dite (fazave), e Arshi (Froni) i Tij kishte qenë (më parë) mbi ujë, që t'ju sprovojë, se cili prej jush është më vepërmirë. (Surja Hud:7)
pra ne Arabisht ke shume fjale qe perkufizojne diten dhe kjo fjala qe kalon is 6 dite ketu ka edhe kuptimin si 6 faza pra  nuk eshte e thene qetekene qene 6 dite 24 oreshe.......

shpresoj te kem qene i qarte 
 ( darvin  perdor llogjiken e jo kokfortesine)  :djall me brire:

----------


## Matrix

Sa here qe permendet "Dite" ne Bibel ose Kuran, ajo nenkupton diten ashtu si e njohim ne, pra 24-oreshe.
Perse duhet te ndryshoje kjo metode e te kuptuarit te fjales "dite" tek Gjeneza?

Cdo metode per ta komentuar fjalen "dite" ne nje periudhe miliona-vjecare, sado "e justifikueshme nga shkrimet e shenjta te duket", eshte thjesht nje kompromis me teorine e evolucionit (dhe me besimet pagane), pra me teorine se vdekja ekzistonte ne bote para se Adami te mekatonte, dhe mekati nuk ishte shkaku i vdekjes.
Kjo teori e ben Zotin automatikisht autor dhe shkaktar te vdekjes se krijesave te Tij, detyrimisht e tregon Ate si nje zot skizofren qe prish ate qe ka krijuar vete. Dhe une nuk mund te besoj ne nje zot te tille.


Pyetjen "Si mund ta dime qe ditet ishin 24-oreshe, kjo do e bente Zotin te vendosur ne kohe..."

Une kete pyetje po e kthej nga e kunderta:  Pse duhet qe ditet te jene periudha miliona vjecare?

Mos valle Zoti nuk mund ta krijoje dicka ne nje dite, apo qofte e ne nje cast te vetem?

Nga ana tjeter,  Zoti nuk u be pjese e kohes gjate krijimit. Nga pikepamja Hyjnore, fillimi dhe fundi jane ne te njejtin moment. Ai eshte jashte kohes dhe banon ne perjetesi. Perjetesia nuk eshte nje kohe e pafund, por nje gjendje pa kohe, pra koha eshte pjese e krijimit, pjese e "piktures" qe une permenda me siper. Se si eshte kjo gjendje pa kohe, ne nuk mund ta perceptojme dot me mendje, sepse mendja jone percepton vetem gjera "ne kohe". Ne mendjen tone eshte ngulitur gjithmone ideja e shkak-pasojes, por ne realitetin e perjetshem, ekzsiton vetem nje Shkak -  Zoti, dhe gjithcka tjeter eshte pasoje e Tij. Keshtu pra Dielli dhe Drita nuk jane njeri shkaku dhe tjetra pasoja, por jane te dyja pasoja te Shkakut te Vetem - Zotit.


Ne rast se Ai deshiron te ekzistoje drita pa asnje burim te dukshem, kush mund ta pengoje? Ne rast se deshiron te ekzistoje nata dhe dita, dhe te mos ekzistojne dielli dhe hene, kush mund ta pengoje?

----------


## White_Shadow:)

Si duket se ke lexuar cka kam shkruar me siper.............
lexoje mire dhe atje fjala dite ne arabisht eshte paralele me fjalen faze
pra zotı e ka krijuar ne gjasshte faza e jo gjashte dite


S.A

----------


## Matrix

Fjala "faze" eshte e shtuar si rezultat i kompromisit me teorine e evolucionit. Fjala origjinale eshte "dite".

Pastaj...aty thuhet se Froni ishte para krijimi mbi uje...keshtu i bie qe uji te kete qene para tokes dhe qiellit. Mos valle uji eshte i perjetshem?
Nqs jo, kur u krijua uji?

----------


## Elton80

Une jam dakord me Matrix qe ditet jane 24 oreshe. Per cdo dite permendet "mengjesi dhe mbremja", te cilat tregojne qarte konceptin e dites ashtu sic e kemi ne sot.

Per Darwin,

Pyetja jote eshte shume e mire, por nuk besoj se ka ndonje kontradikte tek Zanafilla.

Burimi i drites tek v.3 eshte vete Perendia. Ne fakt edhe pas fundit te botes, ne krijimin e ri do jete njesoj, dhe nuk do kete me nevoje per Diellin.

 Zbulesa 21:23

Dhe qyteti nuk ka nevojë për diell, as për hënë që të ndriçojnë në të, sepse lavdia e Perëndisë e ndriçon atë, dhe llamba e tij është Qengji. 


Arsyeja pse ndodhi kjo tek Zan 1 eshte pak me e thelle ne fakt, dhe nese deshiron mund ta shpjegoj, POR qe ta kuptosh dhe pranosh ate pergjigje duhet te besosh Biblen, ne te kundert eshte e kote t'i futemi kesaj pune.

Per mendimin tim s'ka asnje kontradikte tek Zan. Nese mendon ndryshe te lutem na jep versionin tend te krijimit te gjithesise.

----------


## darwin

Matrix

Me vjen keq qe shikon qellime te tjera ne pyetjet e mia. Une nuk jam nje qenie qe te shtyn te kafshosh molle. C'kemi biseduar rreth evolucionit i perkasin nje teme ne nje vend tjeter, dhe absolutisht nuk e kisha cuar nder mend nje gje te tille, bile nuk me vjen mire qe e hamendeson.. C'lidhje ka evolucioni me ditet?

Gjithsesi rreth temes.
Paqartesite jane te medha, sepse te shpjegova dhe nje here qe Zanafilla (Gjeneza) eshte shume kontradiktore ne vetvete.  Krijohet ne fillim Toka dhe pastaj Dielli, dhe kjo jepet si nje periudhe e ndare ne 24-oresha. Ti thua qe kane qene dite, si keto qe jane tani, dmth te perbera nga periudha e ndricuar dhe ajo e erret. DITA DHE NATA a mund te kene kuptim pa gjene kryesore qe i jep kuptimin atyre, DIELLIN?

Vetem nqs jeton ne bodrum perjetesisht nuk mund ta kesh kete koncept kaq te thjeshte.

Tani mqs supozohet se Toka u krijua diten e pare.. rreth kujt eshte rrotulluar toka,   pa patur forcat gravitacionale te sistemit diellor, ne qender te te cilit eshte dielli?

Ligjet natyrore, sipas Zanafilles, u krijuan pas krijimit te tokes apo para??

Tani, persa i perket relativitetit tokesor/universal dhe absolutizmit hyjnor, ti thua qe shkaku eshte vetem nje, pra zoti. Kuse mua me duket se shkaku eshte nje qark i mbyllur, ose rreth vicioz.. Cdo gje e ka nje shkak.. Dhe vete zoti mbase.


Elton

Qe te kuptoj dhe te pranoj nje pergjigje mjafton te kete arsyetimin e duhur brenda dhe bon-sense. Po me mire ta leme ate pune sepse une e pranoj qe nuk kam besimin e duhur ne Bibel, bile me thene te drejten nuk e kam tek asgje hyjnore.

Versioni im i krijimit te gjithesise nuk ekziston, sepse une nuk jam fizikant gjeolog ose astronom qe te krijoj nje version timin. Une lexoj, shikoj dhe arsyetoj ato qe i kane thene te tjeret, sikurse dhe ti fundja lexon, ndjen dhe beson ne ate qe te kane thene te tjeret. Dmth, versioni i Big Bang me duket me i besueshem, por jo se eshte absolut ne mendimin tim. Mbase gjithesia dhe thjesht KA QENE gjithmone.. Nuk di te them dicka shume te qarte ne kete pike.

Gjithsesi nje pyetje e kisha per ty.

A eshte Toka ne te vertete vetem 72 ore me e vjeter se galaktikat qe ndodhen (p.sh) 30 miliarde vjet drite larg ne univers?


_dhe dicka e fundit. nqs ju bezdis sadopak fakti qe po shkruaj ne nen-forumin tuaj do te ishte me mire ta dija.._

gjithe te mirat

----------


## White_Shadow:)

Versioni im i krijimit te gjithesise nuk ekziston, sepse une nuk jam fizikant gjeolog ose astronom qe te krijoj nje version timin. Une lexoj, shikoj dhe arsyetoj ato qe i kane thene te tjeret, sikurse dhe ti fundja lexon, ndjen dhe beson ne ate qe te kane thene te tjeret. Dmth, versioni i Big Bang me duket me i besueshem, por jo se eshte absolut ne mendimin tim. Mbase gjithesia dhe thjesht KA QENE gjithmone.. Nuk di te them dicka shume te qarte ne kete pike.



Ti Darvin ketu me thua qe lexon por ti ndoshta lexon gjera filozofike is prsh ato te Nices e jo gjera ahkencore te shkenctareve moderne.........
Aty ti me le te kuptoja qe beson ne Bing Bang apo jo????????
Shkenctari HABELL duke studjuar universin zbuloi se Galaktikat qe ishin alrg prej tokes cdo dite e me teper ngjyra e tyre anonte nga e kuqa cka do te thote qe largohen nga njera tjetra............pra universi eshte ne zgjerim dhe kete e thote shkenca e jo koka ime...........
Habell dhe Asistenti i itj gjeten gjithashtu mbetje qe nga shperthimi i madh ( big bang)...........dhe zbuluan se ky shperthim ka ardhur nga nje pike me vellimin zero....

Big Beng tregoi një të vërtetë shumë të madhe: Të thuash që diçka ka zero volum është njësoj sikur të thuash është "Hiç". I gjithë universi është krijuar nga ky "hiç". Dhe për më tepër ky univers ka një fillim në të kundërt me pikëpamjen e materialistëve që mbështesin se "universi ka ekzistuar nga pafundësia". 

Filozofi i shquar ateist Antoni Flu për këtë ka thënë: 

"Thonë se shpifjet i bëjnë mirë gjendjes shpirtërore të njeriut. Unë do të rrëfehem: Modeli i Big Bengut është shumë shqetësues për sa i përket një ateisti. Sepse shkenca ka vërtetuar një pretendim të përkrahur nga burime fetare: Tezën mbi ekzistencën e një zanafille të universit. Unë i besoj akoma ateizmit por duhet të theksoj se nuk është fare e lehtë dhe e qetë të mbrohet përballë Big Bengut

astrofizikanti i njohur amerikan Hjuxh Ros shpjegon ekzistencën e Krijuesit përtej dimensioneve të universit në këtë mënyrë: 

"Koha është dimensioni ku shfaqen ngjarjet. Në qoftë se materia është e shfaqur së bashku me shpërthimin, atëherë shkaku i ekzistencës së universit duhet të jetë një fenomen plotësisht i pavarur nga dimensioni kohor dhe ai i vendit. Kjo na tregon se krijuesi është mbi të gjitha dimensionet e universit. Në të njëjtën kohë tregon se Zoti nuk është universi në vetvete dhe nuk përmbledh atë apo të jetë një forcë e tij (universit

----------


## marcus1

> _dhe dicka e fundit. nqs ju bezdis sadopak fakti qe po shkruaj ne nen-forumin tuaj do te ishte me mire ta dija.._


Aspak nuk na bezdis. Mënyra jote e të diskutuarit është për t'u marrë shëmbull, pasi mgjth ke bindje plotësisht të kundërta me ne, ti nuk hidhesh asnjëherë ne sulme kundër personave.

Për sa i përket çështjeve të tjera, le të përgjigjen Matrix dhe Eltoni.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elton80

Darwin,

Se pari me lejo te te them se shkrimet e tua ne kete forum jane mese te mirepritura. Se premtoj se nuk mund te thuash ketu asnje teori qe do na ofendonte apo te na vinte ne siklet, ne lidhje me krijimin.

Ne fund te fundit ne besojme se ai qe beson te verteten nuk ka pse te kete frike nga ballafaqimi me ndonje teori tjeter.

Ne jemi te interesuar per te verteten dhe nqs faktet te cojne ne nje drejtim te ndryshem nga ai i presupozuari, ne ndjekim faktet jo bindjet e verberta.

Ndoshta mund te habise kjo gjuhe e ardhur nga nje besimtar, por eshte e vertete, prandaj i mirepresim te gjitha mendimet dhe pyetjet e tua.

Tani ne lidhje me Zanafillen, le te them se ka me teper informacion se sa te ze syri, dhe puna eshte qe duhet kuptuar edhe pjesa tjeter e bibles per te kuptuar ngjarjet historike.

E them kete per te shpjeguar dicka qe shume veta nuk e vene re tek Zanafilla.

Le ta kapim nga fillimi.

Zanafilla 1

1 Në fillim Perëndia krijoi qiejt dhe tokën.
2 Toka ishte pa trajtë, e zbrazët dhe errësira mbulonte sipërfaqen e humnerës; dhe Fryma e Perëndisë fluturonte mbi sipërfaqen e ujërave.
3 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "U bëftë drita!". Dhe drita u bë.
4 Dhe Perëndia pa që drita ishte e mirë; dhe Perëndia e ndau dritën nga errësira.
5 Dhe Perëndia e quajti dritën "ditë" dhe errësirën "natë". Kështu erdhi mbrëmja e pastaj erdhi mëngjesi: dita e parë.

Vargu 1 tregon se krijimi perputhet me ato ligje shkencore qe ne i dime te jene te verteta sot. Ky varg tregon se krijimi kerkonte:

1. Kohe (ne fillim)
2. Burimin e energjise (Perendia)
3. Dizenjim (Perendia krijoi)
4. Hapesire (qiejt)
5. Lenda (toka).

Cdo lloj krijimi (i cdo gjeje) kerkon keto 5 elemente. Pra deri ketu shohim nje perputhje te shkences me modelin biblik te krijimit.

Nje gje tjeter qe eshte e rendesishme nga ky varg eshte fakti se krijuesi nuk eshte objekt i krijeses, dhe ekziston pavaresisht nga krijesa, dhe nuk eshte subjekt i te njejtave ligje, te cilave krijesa i nenshtrohet. Kjo do na duhet me vone, por eshte shume e rendesishme.

Ajo qe doja te tregoja tjeter eshte vargu 2. Te lutem lexoje me vemendje.

Ky varg na tregon qarte se dicka ndodhi (historikisht) ngjarjeve te vargut 1 dhe vargut 2, sepse sa here qe Zoti krijon dicka, asnjehere nuk eshte pa trajte, e zbrazet, dhe ne erresire. Keto nuk jane atribute te Perendise.

Tani, pa u futur shume thelle se cfare ndodhi, shume studiues besojne se kjo kohe perkon me rrebelimin e Luciferit (i pershkruar ne Bibel tek Isa 14), dhe denimin qe Zoti i beri botes se atehershme.

Se sa kohe kaluan midis vargut 1 dhe 2, ne nuk e dime dhe nuk thuhet gje, por kjo tregon se mosha e Tokes, nuk eshte 6000 apo 10000 vjecare, por me teper. Se sa eshte tamam, kjo nuk dihet.

Atehere, ajo qe pason tek vargjet e tjera te Zanafilles, eshte me sakte nje krijim i ri ne nje Toke te vjeter.

Shpresoj qe kjo te kete kuptim per ty deri tani.

Qe te mos behet shkrimi shume i gjate, po pres per reagimin tend deri tani, perpara se te shpjegoj punen e drites, krijimit te bimeve para diellit, etj.

Faleminderit edhe nje here per pjesemarrjen dhe kontributin tend.

----------


## Matrix

Darwin,

Kur kam permendur kompromisin me Teorine e Evolucionit, e kam thene kete per te krishteret ose muslimanet qe bejne akrobacira te tilla si: "Toka vertet u krijua ne 6 dite, por ato nuk ishin dite 24- oreshe". Keto akrobacira i kam quajtur kompromise, dhe  aspak mendimin tend.
(Ndoshta dikush mund te thote ne te ardhmen se Ditet vertet ishin 24- oreshe, por ama oret nuk ishin 60 minuteshe. Ose, Oret ishin 60-minuteshe, por minutat nuk ishin 60-sekondeshe dhe keshtu me rradhe).

Dhe mendimi qe sjell Eltoni, mendoj se eshte nje nga keto supozime akrobatike, qe mundohet te perputhe Biblen me Teorite e Tokes se Vjeter.

Siqoqofte keto ngelen vetem ide dhe supozime te mendjeve njerezore...

----------


## Elton80

Matrix,

Te lutem lexoje 2 Pjetrit 3:3-7 dhe do te shikosh se permbytja e pare nuk ishte ajo e Noeut. Lexoji me vemende ato vargje dhe do te shohesh se ajo qe po them nuk eshte akrobaci per te bere te perputhet Bibla me teori te tjera, por eshte ajo qe Bibla thote. Kjo perkon me Zan 1:2, ku ujerat mbulonin token.

----------


## Manulaki

Eshte nje varg qe gjendet dhe ne Dhjaten e Vjeter dhe ne ate te Rene qe thote: "Sepse per Zotin 1 dite eshte si 1000 vjet dhe 1000 si 1 dite..." Nuk e mbaj mend se ku gjenden, por keto me japin te kuptoj se Zoti nuk e mat kohen si ne. 
Shpesh here themi: "Cdo gje ne kohen e vet, ne kohen e Zotit!" 24-oreshi eshte njesi matese njerezore qe ne te dime te koordinojme dhe organizojme jeten tone, por jo njesi matese e Perendise per te matur Ai krijimin. Ne fund te fundit nese ai krijoi gjerat ne nje cast te vetem kush e pengonte t'i krijonte per miliona vjet?

Ne kete aspekt, personalisht, ia kam lene Perendise te ma zbuloje "kohen e Tij" ne kohen e Tij. Tani per tani nuk kam ndonje bindje 1-minutshe, 24-oreshe apo miliona-vjecare.

Tsunami ishte nje shembull shume i mire i kohes.(mendoj) Gjithe ajo katastrofe ndodhi brenda 2 oreve!!! Nderkohe qe te tjera dukuri natyrore marrin kohe...?
Perendia i ka dhene cdo gjeje kohen e vet. Qente kane tjeter kohe, njerezit tjeter, pemet, bimet..tjeter...

----------

